# First appointment



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi all,

Called my local clinic today just to ask for some information to be sent but they suggested I speak to someone when I mentioned using a donor.  I spoke to the lady who explained the massive shortage and that the nhs are starting a campaign in the next month or so to recruit donors.  She said if the publicity has the same result as other countries who have had the anonymous issue it should be a better picture in 12 months time.

She said I would probably have a wait of 12+ months to have donor sperm available but to go ahead with an initial consultation, see if any tests are needed.  I have made an appt with my GP to organise the referal.

Feel better having done something and looks like i've made up my mind.  I've known what I have wanted to do for a while deep down, think I was probably too nervous to start!

Best wishes to you all, reading your posts is very inspiring.


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi last girl - welcome to FF 

Just wanted to let you know that I have replied to your post on the single womens thread  

Lou
XX


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Availability of donor sperm varies all around the country.  There are places where it is available immediately...but interestingly enough sounds like the delay is good for you....and actually a good opportunity to really think through long term implications and get yourself properly ready.  I sometimes wish others could see it this way too.
Very best wishes
Olivia


----------

